#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Tranxilium - Entzug >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo,
hatte vor im Sommer 2005 dreimal innerhalb von vier Wochen einen Kreislaufkollaps.
Es passierte jedesmals im Auto und auch auf der gleichen Strecke.
Beim ersten Mal musste ich sogar den Rettungswagen rufen, weil es mir so schlecht ging.
Anschliessend bekam ich jedesmal Panikattacken, wenn ich diese Strecke fahren sollte.
Einen Termin beim Psychologen war schwer zu bekommen.
Mein Hausarzt verschrieb mir Tranxilium - ohne mich auf die Nebenwirkungen aufmerksam zu machen. Da ich den Beipackzettel grundsätzlich nicht gelesen habe (was ein Fehler war und mir auch nicht mehr passiert), bin ich davon nach 3 Jahren abhängig.
Habe zwischenzeitlich eine Psychotherapeutin, die mir hilft davon wegzukommen.
Ich habe 2 x 10 mg eingenommen.
Jetzt werden wir das ganze langsam ausschleichen.
Nehme jetzt 3 x 5 mg täglich für mindestens 3 Monate und werde dann auf 2 x 5 mg reduzieren.
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit Tablettenentzug?
Wie kann man eventuelle Entzugserscheinungen in den Griff bekommen?
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Gruß
G

----------


## rita

hallo liebe oder lieber g, 
ich bekomme auch wegen angstzuständen und panikattacken diazepam. tranxilium ist mir auch bekannt. tranxilium soll eine tochter, also ein weiter entwickeltes " diazepam" sein, das man schneller, ohne sehr große entzugserscheinunen absetzen kann. 
ich habe eine schilddrüsen erkrankung. das wurde bei mir erst nach der sd- op festgestellt, danach lief ich 6 jahre bis zur radiojod -bestrahlung mit massiven beschwerden und auch überfunktionen der schilddrüse herum. ich bekam neben betablocker auch diazepam 10, wovon ich bis zu 5 stück pro tag einnehmen durfte.  
ich glaube es kommt immer darauf an, welche art von abhängigkeit man hat,....entweder physisch oder psychisch. ich konnte das diazepam von heute auf morgen absetzen. ich habe zwar ein paar nächte nicht gut schlafen können aber sonst keinerlei entzugserscheinungen gehabt. 
heute habe ich wieder diazepam in meiner tasche. ich finde, wenn ich damit ohne angstzustände  gut leben und auch arbeiten kann,  finde ich es legitim.
ich habe inziwschen auch schon zwei therapien gemacht. es gibt bei mir zwei ursachen für die angstzustände und das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern. 
ich nehme aber das diazepam nur in notfällen ein, ansonsten nicht. bei mir scheint es zu funktionieren. 
du könntest gegen die entzugserscheinungen bachblüten oder etwas homöophatisches nehmen. 
lieben gruß von rita

----------


## sonnenschein

Hallo Rita, 
wenn du das Medi nur in Notfällen nimmst  kommst du nicht in die Gefahr der Abhängigkeit. 
Ich habe es vor Jahren mit Bromazanil 6mg (auch im Zuge einer SD Überfunktion )genau so gemacht und später keine Entzugsprobleme gehabt als ich sie nach der OP nicht mehr brauchte. 
Schönes WE wünscht Euch Angie

----------


## Mike1976Düren

> Hallo,
> hatte vor im Sommer 2005 dreimal innerhalb von vier Wochen einen Kreislaufkollaps.
> Es passierte jedesmals im Auto und auch auf der gleichen Strecke.
> Beim ersten Mal musste ich sogar den Rettungswagen rufen, weil es mir so schlecht ging.
> Anschliessend bekam ich jedesmal Panikattacken, wenn ich diese Strecke fahren sollte.
> Einen Termin beim Psychologen war schwer zu bekommen.
> Mein Hausarzt verschrieb mir Tranxilium - ohne mich auf die Nebenwirkungen aufmerksam zu machen. Da ich den Beipackzettel grundsätzlich nicht gelesen habe (was ein Fehler war und mir auch nicht mehr passiert), bin ich davon nach 3 Jahren abhängig.
> Habe zwischenzeitlich eine Psychotherapeutin, die mir hilft davon wegzukommen.
> Ich habe 2 x 10 mg eingenommen.
> ...

 Ja ich,2 mal Kalt x mal Warm.Das erste mach dich bereit auf den Entzug und das dein Kopf manchmal nicht richtig Funktioniert,gerate nicht in Panik das ist normal ,ich kann im Entzug noch nicht mal 4*4 rechnen.Abeer das was du schon richtig machst ist es langsam auszuschleichen mit Gewalt bringt garnichts,doch dein Körper in eine Ausnahmesituation und eventuell ein Dellier.So wie du das machst ist das vollkommen gut.Bis dein Körper danch richtig funktioniert,Unruhe,Schlaflsoigkeit,Verlangen dauert 3-6 Monate da deine ganze Biochemie muß wieder lernen ohne Benzos zu Denken und zu Funktionieren.Also bleib ruhig wenn dir manchmal alles so viel vorkommt Lärm und sowas,ist ganz normal und geht wieder weg.

----------

